# Largest Bar That Will Fit Echo cs 620P?



## ADoc (Mar 17, 2018)

Hey guys! I'm a new member. I have a question that I haven't been able to find an answer to on the site. I've seen several folks say a 620P really shouldn't run regularly with more than a 24 inch bar and I know that a 27 inch bar will fit it but I'm wondering if there is any reason a 30 or 32 inch bar wouldn't fit. I'd hate to order one only to find out it won't fit and have to send it back. I watched a guy use a 28 inch bar on his 590 timber wolf to do some milling and surprisingly enough with a ripping chain on there it actually did pretty well. This leads me to believe that with the extra 20% HP of the 620 over the 590 that if I'm using a ripping chain I should be okay to do a little milling here and there on some pretty big logs. I ask all this because I have access to a large downed black walnut and I am also fixing to put a new roof on my house. The guy doing the roof does a decent bit of wood working so I'm hoping we can work something out. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 17, 2018)

I have an old Echo 650 and a 24" bar is max recommended. Just make sure the bar mount pattern is the same and a longer bar will "fit". But, don't think that milling chain will make up for the saw being under powered for milling. I only use out of the box Stihl chain, have never tried milling chain. It might make a slightly smoother cut, but it's still going to stress that smallish saw. The only thing that will help is taking it easy, not pushing hard, and be satisfied with a slow cut. Keep it real sharp and tune it a little rich. If you find that you are pushing hard enough to bog it out, or it's wearing you down, you need to back off and maybe touch up the chain. A dull chain will put a lot of stress on the saw and build a lot of heat. Others that know more about your saw will chime in.


----------



## Brian72 (Mar 17, 2018)

Joe is right on this. It can be done but it's not an ideal saw for the job. Ripping chain does cut a little smoother but not much difference in power. There are some companies making low-profile bars and chains. Left Coast Supply is one of them but I have no experience with them. If you're only doing one tree, it may be worth looking into a bandmill coming to you to saw it up. Bars and chains can add up pretty quickly and you won't have as much waste.

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtechmadman (Mar 17, 2018)

I'd have to think it would really struggle to oil that length of a bar...probably will want a spray bottle to hit the nose to keep it from getting too hot.


----------



## ADoc (Mar 17, 2018)

All of this is great advice. Thanks for such fast feedback.


----------



## downhillie (Feb 12, 2022)

ADoc said:


> Hey guys! I'm a new member. I have a question that I haven't been able to find an answer to on the site. I've seen several folks say a 620P really shouldn't run regularly with more than a 24 inch bar and I know that a 27 inch bar will fit it but I'm wondering if there is any reason a 30 or 32 inch bar wouldn't fit. I'd hate to order one only to find out it won't fit and have to send it back. I watched a guy use a 28 inch bar on his 590 timber wolf to do some milling and surprisingly enough with a ripping chain on there it actually did pretty well. This leads me to believe that with the extra 20% HP of the 620 over the 590 that if I'm using a ripping chain I should be okay to do a little milling here and there on some pretty big logs. I ask all this because I have access to a large downed black walnut and I am also fixing to put a new roof on my house. The guy doing the roof does a decent bit of wood working so I'm hoping we can work something out. Thanks in advance.


Did you find a ripping bar r and chain that will fit?


----------



## Husky Man (Feb 12, 2022)

If you’re wanting dimensional lumber, rather than “Live Edge” or especially “Double Live Edge”, consider adding a Granberg G555B Edging Mill, to your toolbox.

Make a “First Cut” pass with your CSM, to get a flat surface, then use the G555B to slab off the sides square to a width that will work for the dimensions that you want. Don’t forget to allow for the Kerf of narrowing cuts

By taking off the side slabs, you will reduce the width of your slabbing cuts, easing the load on your saw, and getting a straight edge so that you can rip your slabs to the width you want on a table saw or band saw, if you have either available 

If you have a helper available, condiment bottles from Dollar Tree (2 for $1, IIRC) would work well for inexpensively oiling the bar tip

Even with the above suggestions, understand that milling is the most abusive “Legitimate Use” you can do to a saw, without intentionally trying to abuse it. A few logs won’t likely reduce the saws life significantly. As mentioned, keep the chain SHARP, a couple on hand would be a good idea. I have had excellent luck using “Full Skip” chain, there probably won’t be much difference in the load on the saw, but it will be more versatile for using in the future 

Be forewarned, CSM’ing can be Addictive, and if you think that CAD is Bad, CSMAD is Worse, it is CAD expanded on Steroids. You will need More and BIGGER saws, mills, chains, and more things than you will think of, or expect 

Good Luck , and don’t forget to update us with what you decide/do, and especially PICTURES.
Have Fun, and stay SAFE, don’t forget your PPE


Doug


----------

